# Saturday club run Warwickshire?



## nigelf (7 Apr 2008)

Hi, I live near rugby and just started cycling on the road, would anyone know of any clubs in my area that have runs on a sat morning ?

thanks


----------



## walker (8 Apr 2008)

try:

http://www.rugbyrcc.org.uk/


----------



## Dave5N (16 Apr 2008)

There's Rugby Velo but I think they go out on Sundays.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 May 2008)

Try the British Cycling Website (Google) - there should be a list of clubs


----------

